# 5.5. Using Fonts in Xorg



## masayoshi (Mar 14, 2016)

I would like to have a file for fonts in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/.
How should I name it?  It can be xorg_fonts.conf? It can not be xorg_fonts.txt?
To have the X server detect these fonts, add an appropriate line to the X server configuration file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-fonts.html

But,......................5.4. Xorg Configuration
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config.html

Xorg looks in several directories for configuration files. /usr/local/etc/X11/ is the recommended directory for these files on FreeBSD. Using this directory helps keep application files separate from operating system files.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2016)

masayoshi said:


> I would like to have a file for fonts in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/.
> How should I name it?  It can be xorg_fonts.conf? It can not be xorg_fonts.txt?



You can use any name you like, as long as it ends in .conf.


----------

